# Can I apply for a 485 visa, second time, but this time as a main applicant?



## MoonRising (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

I need help as I can't find anything about this issue on the DIAC website.

Backgroun: Me and my then partner came as students to Australia, after completing our courses, we applied for a 485 graduate temp visa. He was the main applicant and I was the secondary. Even though I had completed a bachelors degree in Australia on a 573 visa, we thought he had better chances of getting PR than I, so he became main applicant.

But since then, after receiving the 485 and by the time it expired 18 months later, we broke up and I went back to a student visa. I studied another 2 year course. This time on a 572 student visa


Now I am again completing my course and wanting to apply for the 485 visa, the old transitional SOL applies to me before the changes made on 8th feb 2010.

I was told that possibly I couldn't apply for a 485, as I already had it before? But I am also getting mixed responses regarding this and need clarification. Can I apply for a 485 visa again, but this time as a main applicant? Last time I was a secondary applicant.... 

Hope someoen can shed some light on this....

thanks!

MR


----------



## MoonRising (Jul 27, 2011)

ok I called immigration office today and found out the answer...

For anyone in my situation and needs answer - yes you can apply for 485 again, this time as a mian applicant, if the first time you applied was as a secondary applicant....


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Moonrising,

DIAC doesn't mention once you been the second applicant, then you can't apply again as a main applicant. As I see, as well as you satisfy all the basic requirements, you are egilible to apply so YES would be my answer. 

Anyway, to make sure you better call and check with DIAC

Cheers


----------

